# Boctok Komandirskie Airforce



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Just arrived from the other side of the curtain, it was sold as a Komandirskie Airforce (i think the emblem at the bottom of the dial is the USSR Air Force Insignia, 1924). It's also been described to me by a resident expert as being a Komandirskie in a Ministry case but what do you think?

It's a manual wind with no markings on the dial except for the 'B' and 'Komandirskie'.










USSR Air Force emblem:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

With it's comrades










Although described as a Ministry case, it looks very different to the Ministry at top left in this pic. Are there different types of Ministry cases??


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great! Very nice group shot too.

I might be mistaken but I don't believe that there is a ministry case for the Komandirskie, although there is some resemblance there. Looks in grand condition too, well done!

edit - I have that exact same boctok Ð°Ð»ÑŒÐ±Ð°Ñ‚Ñ€Ð¾Ñ en route my way too! (bottom left...)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi There,

Nice catch, shame about the dial discoloration, but a nice watch all the same :thumbsup:

Not sure about cases, there hard too keep up with & I am sure our Comrades mixed & matched

Cheers martin


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Great! Very nice group shot too.
> 
> I might be mistaken but I don't believe that there is a ministry case for the Komandirskie, although there is some resemblance there. Looks in grand condition too, well done!
> 
> edit - I have that exact same boctok Ð°Ð»ÑŒÐ±Ð°Ñ‚Ñ€Ð¾Ñ en route my way too! (bottom left...)


Cheers!

The Albatross is a great little watch, probably my fave of them all. I just need to clean the little bit of rust off of mine at some point!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> .........
> 
> Although described as a Ministry case, it looks very different to the Ministry at top left in this pic. Are there different types of Ministry cases??


You have an Amphibia ministry cased, and a Komandirkie.

They are different watches, and the cases are different, though both "ministry".

Fine collection of Vostok. :wub:


----------

